# Is there any peptides that increase sex drive?



## Adam_david (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm looking for a peptide that will give u the urge or make me horny lol really need a boost on gear at times.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mt2 or if you don't want the tanning effect, pt-141.


----------



## chester420 (Jun 15, 2014)

pt-141 will make you wanna poke something!!


----------



## Adam_david (Jun 15, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Mt2 or if you don't want the tanning effect, pt-141.



Tanning effect? Exactly what do u mean?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 15, 2014)

Adam_david said:


> Tanning effect? Exactly what do u mean?



Mt2 is a tanning peptide ..pt141 was found to be in mt2 which is a sexual enhancer so..chemist seperated them and now you can tan or tug seperately if so desired..


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 15, 2014)

I have used mt 2 as has my wife...keep in mind that dosing is very individual and the window ia short.

Hawk


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 15, 2014)

It works great for my wife's sex drive.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 15, 2014)

Maybe you look at the root of the problem. Why is your libido low at certain times using aas. Are you using too much or too little AI. Is your prolactin in range etc.

But sure MT-2 or PT 141 would help out a lot


----------



## Adam_david (Jun 16, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> Maybe you look at the root of the problem. Why is your libido low at certain times using aas. Are you using too much or too little AI. Is your prolactin in range etc.
> 
> But sure MT-2 or PT 141 would help out a lot



We'll I'm on test cyp 300 2x week, tren E 200 2x week. I kicked them both off with test suspension 50 mg 3x per day and tren a 100 ed. I'm using .5 mg of prami ed and .5 mg arimidex ed


----------



## Adam_david (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh and 300 mg of EQ 2x week


----------

